# Smith and Wesson .38



## bbrausee (Nov 13, 2021)

Hi, I have a smith and Wesson .38 that is from the late 70s and was just wondering kind of a ballpark value on it. Not interested in getting rid of it, I was just curious. And also for something this old is there anything I need to do maintenance wise to keep it reliable. Thanks, I’m not very well versed in revolvers I pretty much have always had glocks.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

What model is it? If you open the cylinder and look by yoke it should give you that information. It will help. Also is it blued? Stainless or nickel? Do you have the box? Original grips. What’s the barrel length. What’s the overall condition. I know it seems like a lot but some 38’s are going for good money. Take a pic and it will help as well. Maintence is just make sure to oil it up swab barrel with oil as well drop of oil by cylinder yoke/crane and should be good


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I just sold one of those and got 500 for it


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Long as your gun is clean and in good condition and functioning well… 500 is a good price


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

9Left said:


> Long as your gun is clean and in good condition and functioning well… 500 is a good price


How in Gods Green Earth can you tell a guy what his gun is worth not knowing model and without a picture to estimate condition. Is it a J frame, K frame, N frame? I could not offhand tell you how many models of 38sp S&W revolvers there are. Then you get into frame styles, barrel options, Grips, sights and alloys. Then there is dash numbers that signify engineering changes. Like shot1buck said, the box and original tool kit and documents also adds to value. There are many little “quirks” that collectors pay big bucks for. They are getting $500 for S&W LEO trade ins. Certainly not rock bottom, but normally about 60% of same model in high condition.
The older a S&W is the more desirable it is to both collectors and shooters. Many revolver models have been dropped the last 20yrs. Manufacture of blue steel guns is only in special runs. The latest S&Ws new in the box will not sell for as much as old one in hi condition with box.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Model 10- seems to be the most popular 38, frankly I'd never give 500 for one. Actually only way I'd pay 500 for a 38 is if came with original box and was in like new condition.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Drm50 said:


> How in Gods Green Earth can you tell a guy what his gun is worth not knowing model and without a picture to estimate condition. Is it a J frame, K frame, N frame? I could not offhand tell you how many models of 38sp S&W revolvers there are. Then you get into frame styles, barrel options, Grips, sights and alloys. Then there is dash numbers that signify engineering changes. Like shot1buck said, the box and original tool kit and documents also adds to value. There are many little “quirks” that collectors pay big bucks for. They are getting $500 for S&W LEO trade ins. Certainly not rock bottom, but normally about 60% of same model in high condition.
> The older a S&W is the more desirable it is to both collectors and shooters. Many revolver models have been dropped the last 20yrs. Manufacture of blue steel guns is only in special runs. The latest S&Ws new in the box will not sell for as much as old one in hi condition with box.


okay man.... chill out


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Model 10- seems to be the most popular 38, frankly I'd never give 500 for one.


👌


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Model 10- seems to be the most popular 38, frankly I'd never give 500 for one. Actually only way I'd pay 500 for a 38 is if came with original box and was in like new condition.


I’m not into Service style revolvers like m10s. I do get them all the time. Nice ones in box are going at 
$750. Bulk are 4”, other lengths and HB model slightly more. These prices for older m10s with pinned barrels. M15 is second most common, nice ones now hitting $1k hi-condition with box, docs, tools.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

here yago Drm50.... this is the one I sold for 500… It's all stainless… 500 was a decent asking price to sell this… I honestly probably could've sold it for more… But I really don't care too much for pistols… Sorry to offend you


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That’s a good looking piece. I love stainless revolvers.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

9Left that is a beautiful piece. 500.00 is good price.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

We still haven’t found out what OP has. Other than it’s a 1970s S&W 38sp.


----------



## bbrausee (Nov 13, 2021)

Sorry guys I was out all weekend but it’s a m10 with a 4” barrel.


----------

